# EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"+"Dragon Attack"



## sebuko (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello everybody,
This is my first contribution here and hope, i´ll learn alot from your comments about my music. Ok lets go  

Here is the link to my homepage and to my music-player (flash).

http://sebuko.freeunix.net/music.html

It holds some orchestrated tracks from me, but the first one "dragon slayer" is the one i mentioned at the top. Well i hope it´s not to bad :D Tryed to catch the big hollywood-sound abit o/~ o=< 

Thanks for your comments,
Many greetings,
Peter o-[][]-o


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 18, 2009)

i am a fan of your from now on


----------



## Lpp (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Trailer Track "Dragon Slayer"*

Hi Peter,

welcome to this forum.

To be honest... I miss the trailer-feel in this piece. It is a nice piece, sometimes a bit repetitive and sometimes runs out of ideas, but overall it might work. But not for trailer.
Trailer is short and therefore, a piece must be exactly to the point, instantly emotional and super-big. Attributes, that your piece lack.

I suggest, you listen to some "naked" trailer-pieces without all the sfx and voiceover-stuff to hear what´s going on and what makes them trailer-pieces. Immediate Music, X Ray Dog, 2StepsfromHell and the like. It´s all there on youtube.

Best, @lex <"))><


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 19, 2009)

alex you are a serious critic, he did his best, be a little possitive


----------



## Angel (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi Peter,
there are nice elements in your piece.
What libs did you use besides EWQL Gold?

@Juggler: Alex said what came in his mind. The way he criticized is absolutely ok and will help Peter and others. 
No need for buttering anybody up. That would help nobody.
EDIT: Oh sorry Juggler, it took a while for me to realize you are only an answering-bot 



Cheers, Angel


----------



## sebuko (Jun 19, 2009)

Angel @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Hi Peter,
> there are nice elements in your piece.
> What libs did you use besides EWQL Gold?
> 
> Cheers, Angel



[/quote]

Hi Angel,
I used to 90%percent the EWQLSO-Gold here with no extra halls (for the instruments). (It has some nice FX i´ve never used till now and i guess this are the FX you ment). 

Also i played alot with the modwheels and filters for example for the english horn.
I wasn´t very satisfied by the original sound of that instrument (sounded pretty fake if you played it faster. In a slow way it sounds good).

I composed this music 20% slower. But it was to long and to boring and a higher speed made it more interesting. But the instruments did´nt play very well then. So i had to rearrange alot. Sadly the horns won´t be that good but i tryed to tricks that abit. Sadly i don´t have another lib (only 2 free-ones that sound not that good) to use another horn.

I used some interna FL-Studio samples/generators and mixed some elements together with some free-samples from the net and used it in combination with EWQLSO (the heavy evil drum (and rythm) for example is a combination of the wagner-drums and some combined samples (short trompet,short horn,chor and fx). I had a basic-sample that sounded in that direction, but i made it so abit bigger.

The chor is sadly synthetic and so i tryed to hide it good as posssible. 

The beat at the end was from 2 diffrent loops that i sliced and rearranged to became it´s final state. The synthetic blubbering water-sound near the end i´ve used as electronic-main-bass-lead was also an FL interna generator/synthesizer. 

The dragon FX was also the chor in very slow and with alot of hall and some other FX (whispering-sample and a steam-train-sound-sample mixed up) :mrgreen: 

The mastering was in surround (the chor behind and the orchestra in front).

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Angel (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Peter for your explanation. 
I own EWQL Gold as well but don't use it a lot. I have no real bombastic wollyhood-music in my reel so I will take a look at Gold again 

Angel


----------



## sebuko (Jun 19, 2009)

Angel @ Fri Jun 19 said:


> Thanks Peter for your explanation.
> I own EWQL Gold as well but don't use it a lot. I have no real bombastic wollyhood-music in my reel so I will take a look at Gold again
> 
> Angel



It´s a pleasure and i´m glad you asked. So i know it sounds interesting to you :D 
I´m listening to your "rebels prepare" right now. It´s very good and i see again, i have alot to learn o/~ 
"Dieses Stück war mal gedacht für einen Science-Fiction-Film, den ich selbst drehen wollte.." is the monster part still available? i would be interested 8) 

Yes EWQLSO-Gold is a mighty product and has alot inside.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## The_Juggler (Jun 20, 2009)

Angel be a little nice with your words,you are not funny bald man


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*

Something tells me your time here could be somewhat limited. o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it sounds kind of odd, then I checked out your other pieces and now I see why. You are very good at the more modern stuff and I see that influence with your orchestral stuff., I think you have some good ideas though you just need to work on it some more and you'll get the sensibilities more.


----------



## Ed (Jun 20, 2009)

What gave it away to me are those chords at the start, they remind me of my friend whos into Drum and Bass and DubStep taking my string patch and getting them to play chords which sound good (as its a nice sound compared to synth strings) but sound just like what yours does here. 

:D

btw learning from books is fine, but you can get a good idea just by listening to A LOT of that kind of music.


----------



## sebuko (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*

That´s really interesting. So you mean making a chord out of strings is not a good idea ? But how should i use them. Always single ? mhhh. Interesting. 
Thanks for the idea. Yes i hear alot of soundtracks at the moment. Have to listen more closely i guess 8) 

/\~O o/~ o-[][]-o


----------



## Ed (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*



sebuko @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> That´s really interesting. So you mean making a chord out of strings is not a good idea ? But how should i use them. Always single ? mhhh. Interesting.
> Thanks for the idea. Yes i hear alot of soundtracks at the moment. Have to listen more closely i guess 8)
> 
> /\~O o/~ o-[][]-o



Its not that you cant make a chord out of it, I actually find it hard to describe what I mean exactly. Its just the progressions sounded very similar to what he does when he writes for string pads, which sounds ok if its a synth but sounds odd when its with a more realistic sample. You'll have to listen to how other film music uses strings and try and emulate that, you seem to be in the Zimmer / trailer vein so I'd reccomend listening to that kind of stuff.


----------



## sebuko (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*



R.Cato @ Sun Jun 21 said:


> In my opinion it's a good track. A reason for virtual instruments is also, that you can use them in another way than real ones. You can let a violin play notes, which no real violin could play together.



Thank you. I´m glad you like it o-[][]-o 
Yes thats right. It´s a great benefit that you can use the orchestra like a syhnthesizer. But i will try to learn to handle iot more real for another more real result.
But i love also both methods  



> I suggest you to buy a score, e.g. Dvorak Symphony from the new world. Study it and you will quickly learn how to compose for classical instruments in a modern way.



Thank you for the recommendation. I will take a look at the Dvorak Symphony.

@Ed




> Its not that you cant make a chord out of it, I actually find it hard to describe what I mean exactly. Its just the progressions sounded very similar to what he does when he writes for string pads, which sounds ok if its a synth but sounds odd when its with a more realistic sample. You'll have to listen to how other film music uses strings and try and emulate that, you seem to be in the Zimmer / trailer vein so I'd reccomend listening to that kind of stuff.



So we have both the same bad habits. Interesting 
In fact i don´t know either what i did wrong. Guess it has to much copy/paste moments in it like in pop music. Should try to get more in the right classical composing direction. o/~ 

Thanks alot guys for your great tips.

Big greetz,
Peter o-[][]-o


----------



## Lpp (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*



choc0thrax @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Something tells me your time here could be somewhat limited. o-[][]-o



You´re a prophet, are you ? ~o)


----------



## Lpp (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Track "Dragon Slayer"*



choc0thrax @ Sat Jun 20 said:


> Something tells me your time here could be somewhat limited. o-[][]-o



You´re a prophet, are you ? ~o)


----------



## sebuko (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: EWQLSO-GOLD Orchestra Trailer Track "Dragon Slayer"*



Lpp @ Thu Jun 18 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Trailer is short and therefore, a piece must be exactly to the point, instantly emotional and super-big.
> ......
> ...



Thank you Alex for your recommendation. So i listend to a lot of youtube videos from trailer music. For my surprise their were good as all very synthesized wich is a pleasure for me to do. :mrgreen: 

So i have done a little Trailer-Track (hopefully it is one this time 8) )
and added it to my playlist on my homepage.

It has more action and more synth sounds  

It´s the first entry now (Dragon Attack).
http://sebuko.freeunix.net/music.html

Hope i haven´t unmissed the direction to much.

Have fun,
Peter o/~


----------

